# Wild Edibles and Medicinal Plants



## Levantiel (Oct 13, 2015)

I just found this site a few days ago and have really enjoyed my time here so I thought I would contribute some of my knowledge concerning medicinal and edible plants. A little background... I've been a practicing herbalist for 5 years, spent 2 years tramping around California from 2001 - 2003, I have also attended several survival schools including Sigma 3, Mountain Shepherd Survival School (in VA), and Mountain Scout Survival School (in NJ).

That being said I thought I would share with you guys some super common herbs you can find most anywhere. I will also share with you the most common uses for each herb and how you can make your own tinctures. I'll also share a few tips and tricks that combine tramping and herbalism. I will try to upload one herb a day with pictures. Hope you enjoy.

Now for our first medicinal herb. We have one of my favorites.... Verbascum thapsus (Mullein)









I uploaded two pictures. The first is of the full grown adult plant and the other is of the baby just sprouted plant. The pictures were taken at my local park. One of the best places to hunt for medicinal and edible plants as they typically don't RoundUp everything in sight.

You can identify Mullein by its distinct felt like leaves that are algae blue to light green coloring. It is an amazing treatment for respiratory inflammation issues in the bronchial and trachea. Traditionally it is used internally as a tincture or even smoked (when mixed with white clover it makes an excellent bush smoke). Mullein root is used to treat bladder infections and UTIs. The Mullein flower is often tinctured and used to treat ear infections (Middle, Outer).

Here is my advice for the tramping herbalist. Take the herb preferably dried, place it into a glass container (wash container thoroughly, in a pinch food grade plastic still works well) filling to the halfway point if using dried herbs or fill all the way if using fresh herbs, fill the remaining space with 100 proof Vodka, let sit for at least 3 weeks, then strain out the herb using cheese cloth or a clean cloth, fill your medicine bottles with this tincture.

Tips:
- You don't need very big containers. I found empty bottle of 5 hour energy drinks to be perfect.
- Though glass is best, any food grade plastic works wonders. It also keeps the weight down in your pack.
- I use a walmart travel shower kit for my Herbal First Aid kit. Works great and comes with some bottles already.
- Some herbs work better when used in combination with other herbs. For instance Mullein is more effective when mixed with tincture of Plantago Spp. (Common Plantain) and Echinacea Spp. (Purple Coneflower) for relief of upper and lower respiratory infections.

Scientific studies for you college types:
http://www.drlowdog.com/Assets/pdf_...espiratory_system/Handouts/mullein_Review.pdf
http://globalresearchonline.net/journalcontents/volume5issue2/Article-015.pdf

Thats all for now.


----------



## Tude (Oct 14, 2015)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing - and welcome to STP!


----------



## travelingjoe (Nov 22, 2015)

Very helpful and cool at same time


----------



## MarsOrScars (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, I'm really interested in knowing more about medicinal herbs and remedies; anyone else care to share?


----------

